# Probleme mit useflags bei X-installation

## kevin22

Guten Morgen

Nachdem meine Harddisk nach einer 1 Wöchigen Gentoo Installation zuschrott gegangen ist, habe ich endlich die neue erhalten und kann von vorne beginnen   :Twisted Evil: 

Doch ich habe wieder die selben Probleme wie vorher:

-> Useflags.

Scheinbar setze ich zuviele, ich habe am Ende immer Probleme, gewisse Pakete zu installieren. Je nach Useflags habe ich am Ende keine Eingabegeräte im X-System und es bleibt einfach hängen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Da es unendlich viele Useflags gibt und ich diese ja nicht kenne, muss ich mich dabei halt einfach auf useflag listen verlassen die ich in Büchern oder im Internet finde, doch diese scheinen häufig veraltet zu sein.

Was würdet ihr mir daher raten für ein Lenovo X200s Notebook das hauptsächlich für die Standard Desktopaktivitäten, mit einer Gnome Oberfläche und zum Programmieren benutzt wird?

USE="-* x86 X alsa acpi cairo dbus dri dri2 encode gnome gtk2 jpeg mp3 mpeg ncurses opengl png unicode usb qt4 wifi laptop dhcp"

Vorallem Probleme zu machen scheinen hal, dbus und cairo. Bei den gtk und qt hab ich keine Ahnung ob das die aktuellen, empfehlenswerten Versionen sind.Last edited by kevin22 on Sat Oct 31, 2009 11:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was für Probleme hast du denn? Kannst die Pakete nicht übersetzen oder startet das System nicht? Ganz wichtig ist hal. Das musst du als Dienst mit rc-update add hald default starten, sonst macht X die Grätsche. qt4 brauchst für Gnome nicht, aber schaden tut es auch nicht. Wenn du die Flags geändert hast, musst du das System mit emerge -uDN world aktualisieren, sonst bringt das nichts.

----------

## malisha

Hey,

du musst dich nicht auf irgendwelche Listen verlassen   :Wink: 

Hast du schon das Desktop-Profil aktiviert? Damit bekommt man schon standardmäßig die Use-Flags für ein Desktop-System, dass du ja schließlich haben möchtest.

Schau mal mit 

```
eselect profile show
```

 was du für ein Profil im Moment nutzt, eine Liste der Profile gibt es mit 

```
eselect profile list
```

 und danach setzt du mit  

```
eselect profile set nummer
```

 dein Profil auf das Desktop-Profil. 

+gnome und +gtk ist immer eine gute Entscheidung, wenn du eine Gnome-Oberfläche haben willst. Ob du qt4 global setzt ist natürlich deine eigene Entscheidung, ich selbst hab es weggelassen, du kannst das USE immernoch für bestimmte Pakete in deiner /etc/portage/package.use setzen. Ich will so wenig kde-libs und qt support wie möglich auf dem Laptop haben, denn das Kompilieren von den Paketen dauert ziemlich lange. (Ist aber nur ne persönliche Meinung) 

Zum Thema X-Server gibt es jede Menge Doku, vllt könntest du mal deine gesamte make.conf (mit INPUT_DEVICES) posten? Ich würd dir schon dazu raten, hal zu benutzen und auch dbus global zu setzen, ist glaub ich auch Standard bei einem Desktop-Profil.

Lg, malisha

----------

## franzf

Als allererstes würde ich für das erste Update nach der Basisinstallation sämtliche GUI-relevanten Teile deaktivieren (zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist noch kein X drauf!)

```
USE="-X -qt3 -qt4 -gnome -gtk -kde" emerge -uDNavt world
```

 dann hast du ein aktuelles Basissystem.

Nun bitte das korrekte Profil setzen.

```
eselect profile list
```

listet alle Möglichkeiten auf.

Danach mit

```
eselect profile set [nummer]
```

auf das "default/linux/<dein_arch>/10.0/desktop"-setzen (nummer == die Zahl vor diesem Profil aus dem "list").

Nun ein

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

dass du in deiner aktuellen Sitzung auch das neue profile verwendest.

Dann hast du die von Gentoo für den Desktop empfohlenen USE-Flags.

Du solltest als unerfahrener User diese Vorgaben für den Anfang bitte übernehmen, da dies die wenigsten Probleme (wie du sie wohl jetzt hast) generiert.

Du weißt hoffentlich, dass ein "USE="-*", wie du es am Anfang hast, sämtliche (!) USE-Flags per default deaktiviert, so dass nur noch das aktiviert wird, was dahinter steht. Und bei alten USE-Listen kann das sehr wohl nach hinten losgehen...

"Keine Eingabegeräte" hört sich nach Problemen mit hal (->xf86-input-evdev) an. Ist hald denn gestartet?

Ansonsten wäre eine ausführlichere Fehlerbeschreibung für uns sehr hilfreich  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## kevin22

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten:

Zu den Problemen:

Nunja, ich hatte es jetzt schon oft, dass ich nach der Installation von gnome und xorg-x11 nach einem startx weder die Tastatur noch die Maus benutzen konnte.

VIDEO_CARDS hab ich intel und vesa..dies war so in einem Beispiel für diesen Notebook Typ. Es ist eine Intel Grafikkarte, ob ich Vesa wirklich brauche weiss ich nicht.

INPUT_DEVICES sind keyboard und mouse

Ich mache gerade das vorgeschlagene emerge -uDNavt world mit den Useflags"-X -qt3 -qt4 -gnome -gtk -kde"  und versuche dann mal das eselect.

Ändert mir das dann die USE Flags in der make.conf oder wo kann ich die anschliessend sehen?

----------

## franzf

 *kevin22 wrote:*   

> Ich mache gerade das vorgeschlagene emerge -uDNavt world mit den Useflags"-X -qt3 -qt4 -gnome -gtk -kde"  und versuche dann mal das eselect.
> 
> Ändert mir das dann die USE Flags in der make.conf oder wo kann ich die anschliessend sehen?

 

Eigentlich brauchst du jetzt dieses update ohne X-Sachen nicht mehr, das sollte eigentlich nur ein Tip für die Zukunft sein, wenn du mal wieder nen Rechner von 0 aus aufsetzen musst. Jetzt wo du das ganze X/Gnome/*-Gedöhns schon drauf hast braucht es das nimmer. Einfach das profile neu setzen, deine USE-Flags in der make.conf entfernen, vor allem dieses "-*", sonst bringt dir das profile setzen nichts!

Jetzt update.

```
emerge -uDNavt world
```

----------

## malisha

Also, du musst zu deinen INPUT_DEVICES noch "evdev" hinzufügen und darauf achten, dass du evdev in deinem Kernel aktiviert hast. 

Hab auch letztens erst ein neues Gentoo installiert und mich gewundert, dass das X-Server Konfigurations-Howto hal und evdev nicht erwähnt.

Vllt liest du dir mal die Upgrade-Anleitungen durch: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml und http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.6-upgrade-guide.xml und versuchst, die mal zu machen, bei weiteren Problemen helfen dir die Leute im Forum natürlich gerne weiter.

----------

## kevin22

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *kevin22 wrote:*   Ich mache gerade das vorgeschlagene emerge -uDNavt world mit den Useflags"-X -qt3 -qt4 -gnome -gtk -kde"  und versuche dann mal das eselect.
> 
> Ändert mir das dann die USE Flags in der make.conf oder wo kann ich die anschliessend sehen? 
> 
> Eigentlich brauchst du jetzt dieses update ohne X-Sachen nicht mehr, das sollte eigentlich nur ein Tip für die Zukunft sein, wenn du mal wieder nen Rechner von 0 aus aufsetzen musst. Jetzt wo du das ganze X/Gnome/*-Gedöhns schon drauf hast braucht es das nimmer. Einfach das profile neu setzen, deine USE-Flags in der make.conf entfernen, vor allem dieses "-*", sonst bringt dir das profile setzen nichts!
> ...

 

Also ich hab ein Backup der Partition zurückgespielt, da war x etc noch nicht drauf  :Wink: 

@malisha:

Ok, evdev hau ich mal rein.

----------

